# Voting Thread! Graphics Cntest #28..Belle



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

This will remain open for 7 days...good luck to all

*Here's the Original*









*Entry #1*









*Entry #2*









*Entry #3*









*Entry #4*









*Entry #5*









*Entry #6*


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Lots of interesting entries this time.  C'mon folks, only a few more days to vote!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

dead responce eh? mmmm hmmm, I atually put some time in that GFX! lol, even though it has nothing to do with the femenine side of things. Ah well me and my....words....no.........ummmmmm GFX..........ideas....yes GFX ideas.
Indeed>/


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Time's up!! Congrats to Cagnes


----------

